# I ministri del Governo PD - 5 Stelle.



## admin (4 Settembre 2019)

Ecco la lista dei Ministri del governo PD - Cinque Stelle

Presidente del Consiglio: Giuseppe Conte

Interno, Luciana Lamorgese

Economia e Finanze, Roberto Gualtieri

Affari Esteri e Cooperazione internazionale, Luigi Di Maio

Lavoro e Politiche Sociali, Nunzia Catalfo

Sviluppo Economico, Stefano Patuanelli

Difesa, Lorenzo Guerini

Rapporti con il Parlamento, Federico D'Incà

Innovazione, Paola Pisano

Pubblica Amministrazione, Fabiana Dadone

Affari regionali, Francesco Boccia

Mezzogiorno, Giuseppe Provenzano

Pari Opportunità e Famiglia, Elena Bonetti

Affari europei, Vincenzo Amendola

Giustizia, Alfonso Bonafede

Ambiente, Sergio Costa

Infrastrutture e Trasporti, Paola De Micheli

Politiche Agricole, Alimentari e Forestali, Teresa Bellanova

Istruzione, Università e Ricerca, Lorenzo Fioramonti

Beni e Attività Culturali e Turismo, Dario Franceschini

Salute, Roberto Speranza

Sport e alle Politiche Giovanili, Vincenzo Spadafora

Sottosegretario alla Presidenza del Consiglio, Riccardo Fraccaro.


----------



## Andris (4 Settembre 2019)

roberto speranza,caspita mi mancava erano mesi che non fiatava.
raccomandato che è diventato ministro senza mai lavorare in vita sua,tutto grazie al partito già da ragazzino.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Settembre 2019)

Tutta la politica dell'immigrazione e dei rapporti con l'Unione Europea in mano al PD

Ricordatelo quando, alle prossime elezioni, penserete di votare il m5s


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2019)

Già approvata? 
E pensare che la Mummia la prima volta aveva sollevato un casino indicibile per il solo Savona, tacciato come pericolosissimo rivoluzionario anti-europeo, e poi rivelatosi un innocuo vecchietto come tanti se ne trovano al baretto vicino a casa.


----------



## Victorss (4 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Tutta la politica dell'immigrazione e dei rapporti con l'Unione Europea in mano al PD
> 
> Ricordatelo quando, alle prossime elezioni, penserete di votare il m5s



Questa è un informazione errata. Vatti a vedere che cosa è compreso tra i compiti del ministero 
Affari Esteri e Cooperazione internazionale che sarà in mano ai 5 stelle.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la lista dei Ministri del governo PD - Cinque Stelle
> 
> Presidente del Consiglio: Giuseppe Conte
> 
> ...



Agli interni si va di immigrati a gogo...come prevedibile...le cooperative rosse ringraziano.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2019)

Scordatevi la farsa dei 20 punti di Di Maio, tra l'altro disapprovati dallo stesso Grillo. Sarà un PD 2.0. Tristezza infinita.


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Agli interni si va di immigrati a gogo...come prevedibile...le cooperative rosse ringraziano.



Beh, la mangiatoia deve ripartire.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2019)

Ma al senato che dite, daranno la fiducia a questo schifo?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2019)

Grazie Salvini (poteva sfiduciare Mattarella e non l'ha fatto e poteva non regalarci un nuovo governo PD), grazie Di Maio (un "leader" che prima fa vedere chissà cosa e poi si cala le braghe appena vede l'impossibile).


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Scordatevi la farsa dei 20 punti di Di Maio, tra l'altro disapprovati dallo stesso Grillo. Sarà un PD 2.0. Tristezza infinita.



Ovvio. Comanderà il PD con questi incapaci a spalleggiarli.


----------



## Victorss (4 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Agli interni si va di immigrati a gogo...come prevedibile...le cooperative rosse ringraziano.



La Lamorgese non ha lavorato con Minniti durante gli anni della riduzione degli sbarchi e dei codici di comportamento alle ONG? 
Perché dici questo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma al senato che dite, daranno la fiducia a questo schifo?



Altrochè, già quel pagliaccio di Paragone si sta tirando indietro.

Vedevo il ministro della difesa: Guerini. Super mega renziano, fondatore con Lotti della corrente nel PD dopo la caduta di Renzi.

*Di Maio: Noi al governo con Renzi? E' la bufala dell'estate."*
Fake newssss111! G11iornalai!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> La Lamorgese non ha lavorato con Minniti durante gli anni della riduzione degli sbarchi e dei codici di comportamento alle ONG?
> Perché dici questo?



Ha lavorato anche con Alfano, se la mettiamo su questo piano.

Prendo dal Fatto Quotidiano, cioè dal gazzettino ufficiale di questo governo: 
"_Capa di gabinetto del Viminale, guidato prima dal ministro Angelino Alfano e poi da Marco Minniti. Soggetto attuatore per la realizzazione e la gestione delle strutture di accoglienza nella Regione Veneto. A Milano ha promosso l’accordo con i sindaci della città metropolitana per distribuire le quote migranti, scontrandosi più volte con alcuni esponenti della Lega_


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Altrochè, già quel pagliaccio di Paragone si sta tirando indietro.*
> 
> Vedevo il ministro della difesa: Guerini. Super mega renziano, fondatore con Lotti della corrente nel PD dopo la caduta di Renzi.
> 
> ...


Uahahaahhah

Lui non mi è mai piaciuto cmq, ma se veramente dà la fiducia dopo che in tutte le sue ospitate e sui social ha detto che faceva il contrario, non si deve far vedere mai più in tv. Ricordo ancora quando gridava al complotto quando gli tolsero La Gabbia su La7, talk di DESTRA, perchè secondo lui era scomodo ma in realtà era per i bassi ascolti. Ridicolo!


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha lavorato anche con Alfano, se la mettiamo su questo piano.
> 
> Dal Fatto Quotidiano: "_soggetto attuatore per la realizzazione e la gestione delle strutture di accoglienza nella Regione Veneto. A Milano ha promosso l’accordo con i sindaci della città metropolitana per distribuire le quote migranti, *scontrandosi più volte con alcuni esponenti della Lega*_


Ma potevano mai prendere un ministro dell'interno lontano dal PD? Quel partito campa di quello.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Settembre 2019)

Spread sotto quota 150. Sintonia totale con l'establishment, l'ok è arrivato.

Il mercatino italiota di liquidazioni a prezzi stracciati ha riaperto. Chissà che ci vendiamo stavolta.


----------



## Victorss (4 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha lavorato anche con Alfano, se la mettiamo su questo piano.
> 
> Prendo dal Fatto Quotidiano, cioè dal gazzettino ufficiale di questo governo:
> "_Capa di gabinetto del Viminale, guidato prima dal ministro Angelino Alfano e poi da Marco Minniti. Soggetto attuatore per la realizzazione e la gestione delle strutture di accoglienza nella Regione Veneto. A Milano ha promosso l’accordo con i sindaci della città metropolitana per distribuire le quote migranti, scontrandosi più volte con alcuni esponenti della Lega_



E con ciò? Di certo un soggetto più equilibrato sia di Salvini che dei Renziani per quanto riguarda la politica sui migranti..se non sbaglio lessi anche in passato che ebbe anche degli elogi dai leghisti per dei blitz contro immigrati senza permessi di soggiorno.
Per me potrebbe essere un profilo equilibrato, certo non così rigido come Salvini su questo tema ma si poteva pretendere ciò?


----------



## bmb (4 Settembre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> roberto speranza,caspita mi mancava erano mesi che non fiatava.
> raccomandato che è diventato ministro senza mai lavorare in vita sua,tutto grazie al partito già da ragazzino.



Laureato in Scienze Politiche. Giusto che sia Ministro della Salute


----------



## Victorss (4 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma potevano mai prendere un ministro dell'interno lontano dal PD? Quel partito campa di quello.



Ma se ha collaborato con la lega in Veneto e pure a Milano perché bisogna dire che è una vicina solo al PD? Io non vi capisco, sembra quasi che non vi interessi affatto chi siano i ministri basta criticare il governo per il quale non si simpatizza a prescindere.


----------



## juventino (4 Settembre 2019)

L’ultima esperienza al governo del PD è riuscita, nel giro di 5 anni, a far esplodere al Sud un partito orrendo come la Lega. Tra quattro anni chiunque proverà solo a parlare agli italiani della sinistra verrà probabilmente preso a cinghiate sul posto (sigh).
E non fatevi illusioni: questo governo è destinato al 100% al fallimento.


----------



## bmb (4 Settembre 2019)

La cosa più bella rimane comunque Giggino agli esteri. Diventerà il pagliaccio di tutto il mondo in poche settimane.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> La Lamorgese non ha lavorato con Minniti durante gli anni della riduzione degli sbarchi e dei codici di comportamento alle ONG?
> Perché dici questo?



Vedremo vedremo...sul tema il suo background è contrastante..mi aspetto una che gioca coi piedi in due scarpe..


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’ultima esperienza al governo del PD è riuscita, nel giro di 5 anni, a far esplodere al Sud un partito orrendo come la Lega. Tra quattro anni chiunque proverà solo a parlare agli italiani della sinistra verrà probabilmente preso a cinghiate sul posto (sigh).
> E non fatevi illusioni: questo governo è destinato al 100% al fallimento.


Ma tu da che parte stai? Il post sulla sinistra con tanto di "sigh" significa che speri in un PD migliore  . Con tutto il rispetto eh, perchè neanche la Lega mi piace e sono per l'astensione al momento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Laureato in Scienze Politiche. Giusto che sia Ministro della Salute



In effetti è la nomina che mi fa più paura..un concentrato di incompetenza e lecchinaggio nel ministero dove macchinano di più le lobby..aiuto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> La cosa più bella rimane comunque Giggino agli esteri. Diventerà il pagliaccio di tutto il mondo in poche settimane.



Mi sa proprio che Grillo l'ha messo lì appositamente per distruggerlo e ridicolizzarlo.


----------



## Victorss (4 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vedremo vedremo...sul tema il suo background è contrastante..mi aspetto una che gioca coi piedi in due scarpe..



Appunto..una equilibrata e moderata, che cercherà di mediare..a me non sembra un male in questo momento storico sinceramente..


----------



## bmb (4 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In effetti è la nomina che mi fa più paura..un concentrato di incompetenza e lecchinaggio nel ministero dove macchinano di più le lobby..aiuto...



C'è anche lo storico all'Economia. Perchè metterci un tecnico era troppo difficile. Tanto in materia andiamo bene, non c'è bisogno di qualche esperto. Meglio gli amici degli amici.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma se ha collaborato con la lega in Veneto e pure a Milano perché bisogna dire che è una vicina solo al PD? Io non vi capisco, sembra quasi che non vi interessi affatto chi siano i ministri basta criticare il governo per il quale non si simpatizza a prescindere.



Questa casella e' stata scelta esclusivamente da Mattarella.
Se tu hai fiducia in questo presidente, è giusto il tuo equilibrio e rispetto totalmente il tuo parere.

Ma essendo per me Mattarella un personaggio fazioso, anti-italiano, massonico e uno dei peggiori presidenti della storia (dopo Napolitano), sono obbligato a partire con dei pregiudizi sulla persona da lui scelta.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sa proprio che Grillo l'ha messo lì appositamente per distruggerlo e ridicolizzarlo.


La stampa faziosa tipo Repubblica e simili non gli farà del male, Libero a parte. Il M5S ha fatto quello che doveva fare, ossia piegarsi alla UE e va bene così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> C'è anche lo storico all'Economia. Perchè metterci un tecnico era troppo difficile. Tanto in materia andiamo bene, non c'è bisogno di qualche esperto. Meglio gli amici degli amici.



Tanto la politica economica ce la detteranno direttamente dall'Ue..non serve uno che capisca


----------



## juventino (4 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma tu da che parte stai? Il post sulla sinistra con tanto di "sigh" significa che speri in un PD migliore  . Con tutto il rispetto eh, perchè neanche la Lega mi piace e sono per l'astensione al momento.



Il sigh è riferito a ciò che un tempo fu la sinistra.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il sigh è riferito a ciò che un tempo fu la sinistra.


L'unico di sinistra, sul serio da come parla, è Diego Fusaro, ne ho fatto pure un topic a riguardo. Se si candidasse, lo voterei. Tanto ho votato Grillo in passato, mi permetto di votare anche lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> C'è anche lo storico all'Economia. Perchè metterci un tecnico era troppo difficile. Tanto in materia andiamo bene, non c'è bisogno di qualche esperto. Meglio gli amici degli amici.



Il nome messo ha immediatamente incassato i complimenti della BCE.

Potevano anche mettere il mio cane, basta che sappia rispondere bau bau.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2019)

A proposito di Fusaro, da un suo tweet leggo che il ministro dell'economia è stato suggerito dalla futura presidentessa della BCE, ossia una certa Christine Lagarde.


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'unico di sinistra, sul serio da come parla, è Diego Fusaro, ne ho fatto pure un topic a riguardo. Se si candidasse, lo voterei. Tanto ho votato Grillo in passato, mi permetto di votare anche lui.



Fusaro non esprime un concetto "suo" da quando é uscito dall'università. È come se Marx si fosse reincarnato in lui, vede lotte di classe dove non esistono.
Io pur avendo idee nettamente di sinistra lo detesto, non offre minimamente nessun contributo a livello politico. 
È solo un accademico marxista che crede che le sue idee ottocentesche possano essere applicate al giorno d'oggi.

Io spero che la sinistra tiri fuori di meglio sinceramente, sia del PD, che di pseudofilosofi come Fusaro.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Settembre 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Fusaro non esprime un concetto "suo" da quando é uscito dall'università. È come se Marx si fosse reincarnato in lui, vede lotte di classe dove non esistono.
> Io pur avendo idee nettamente di sinistra lo detesto, non offre minimamente nessun contributo a livello politico.
> È solo un accademico marxista che crede che le sue idee ottocentesche possano essere applicate al giorno d'oggi.
> 
> Io spero che la sinistra tiri fuori di meglio sinceramente, sia del PD, che di pseudofilosofi come Fusaro.


Magari è un quaqquaraqquà pure lui, però è l'unico di sinistra che non appoggia l'UE e non dice la solita pappardella degli intellettuali pro-migranti ecc. Se fossi uno di sinistra marxista, mi sentirei più rappresentato da lui piuttosto che da Fazio o i leccapiedi che invita.


----------



## juventino (4 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'unico di sinistra, sul serio da come parla, è Diego Fusaro, ne ho fatto pure un topic a riguardo. Se si candidasse, lo voterei. Tanto ho votato Grillo in passato, mi permetto di votare anche lui.



Fusaro, sebbene sia stato allievo di Preve, per i miei gusti è troppo conservatore su temi civili (la vera sinistra non ignora ne i diritti sociali ne i diritti civili). Di certo sta più a sinistra lui di chi oggi si dichiara di sinistra (dovrebbe far riflettere).


----------



## overlord (4 Settembre 2019)

Che degrado vergognoso


----------



## overlord (4 Settembre 2019)

il bibitaro del S.Paolo agli esteri è una roba da antologia. 

CV di primo piano:
- finto laureando fuori corso
- steward al S.Paolo (cioè venditore di pizzette e bibite) 
- ministro degli esteri

rido per non piangere


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Magari è un quaqquaraqquà pure lui, però è l'unico di sinistra che non appoggia l'UE e non dice la solita pappardella degli intellettuali pro-migranti ecc. Se fossi uno di sinistra marxista, mi sentirei più rappresentato da lui piuttosto che da Fazio o i leccapiedi che invita.



Una sinistra come quella che descrivi esiste, peccato che, ahimé non arriva al 2% adesso.
Ma col tempo Potere Al Popolo potrebbe rivelarsi un'alternativa credibile.


----------



## overlord (4 Settembre 2019)

Già era ridicolo prima avere un ministro del lavoro che come unico lavoro nella sua vita era aver venduto pizzette alle partite del Napule...ora siamo a scavare il fondo del ridicolo


----------



## juventino (4 Settembre 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Una sinistra come quella che descrivi esiste, peccato che, ahimé non arriva al 2% adesso.
> Ma col tempo Potere Al Popolo potrebbe rivelarsi un'alternativa credibile.



I residuati bellici di Rifondazione e altre frattaglie? Ma per piacere, a questo punto veramente meglio i Rizzo boys (che non voto).


----------



## Miro (4 Settembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> La cosa più bella rimane comunque Giggino agli esteri. Diventerà il pagliaccio di tutto il mondo in poche settimane.



Ma veramente, roba da pomodori in faccia; rivolgete un pensiero a me, che me lo ritroverò come "datore di lavoro".


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Settembre 2019)

Noto che si perde di vista il nodo principale, colpevolmente tralasciato dai media.

Le forze di governo, ad oggi, se TUTTI votassero a favore in modo compatto (senza nemmeno una defezione o un assenza), hanno 162 voti al senato (107 M5S, 51 PD, 4 LeU), ovvero esattamente 2 voti di margine sulla maggioranza (il minimo è 161)
Scontata l'opposizione dei 138 senatori di Lega-FdI-FI, ci sono 21 senatori "avanzati".

Questi 21 saranno l'ago della bilancia suddivisi in 5 senatori a vita, 8 delle autonomie e 9 del misto.
Si suppone quindi l'appoggio certo di circa 6-10 di questi 21 senator che porti la maggioranza tra i 168 e i 172 circa.

Senza contare paragone e la sua fronda che dovrebbero essere in tutto 10 senatori pronti allo strappo da un momento all'altro.

Avete presente il governo prodi II? Questo è ancora più fragile.


----------



## overlord (4 Settembre 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Noto che si perde di vista il nodo principale, colpevolmente tralasciato dai media.
> 
> Le forze di governo, ad oggi, se TUTTI votassero a favore in modo compatto (senza nemmeno una defezione o un assenza), hanno 162 voti al senato (107 M5S, 51 PD, 4 LeU), ovvero esattamente 2 voti di margine sulla maggioranza (il minimo è 161)
> Scontata l'opposizione dei 138 senatori di Lega-FdI-FI, ci sono 21 senatori "avanzati".
> ...



Questo è un governicchio dettato da Germania e BCE che durerà giusto il tempo di spillare i soldi che servono dai nostri conti per tappare qualche buco ....e poi in primavera si va a votare. Qualcuno crede possa durare di più un'alleanza tra questi mentecatti che fino a un'ora prima si insultavano e querelavano a più non posso????
In più, piaccia o no, Salvini alle prossime elezioni prenderà in scioltezza il 40% perché questi mentecatti del governicchio nascente hanno demolito praticamente tutto il demolibile nei rispettivi partiti/movimenti.
Che de gra do


----------



## overlord (4 Settembre 2019)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ma veramente, roba da pomodori in faccia; rivolgete un pensiero a me, che me lo ritroverò come "datore di lavoro".



de buk is on de tebol


----------



## overlord (4 Settembre 2019)

Di Maio non vede l'ora di incontrare la signora Farnesina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Noto che si perde di vista il nodo principale, colpevolmente tralasciato dai media.
> 
> Le forze di governo, ad oggi, se TUTTI votassero a favore in modo compatto (senza nemmeno una defezione o un assenza), hanno 162 voti al senato (107 M5S, 51 PD, 4 LeU), ovvero esattamente 2 voti di margine sulla maggioranza (il minimo è 161)
> Scontata l'opposizione dei 138 senatori di Lega-FdI-FI, ci sono 21 senatori "avanzati".
> ...



Non sperarci, verranno richiamati tutti all'ordine. I "paragones" su tutti. Sono attaccati alle poltrone come tutti gli ex paladini anti sistema che si facevano chiamare 5 stelle, e ora sono schiavi di ciò che combattevano (o fingevano di combattere).
Pur di raccattare voti utili in Senato vanno a risvegliare Napolitano dalla bara e lo portano in Senato iniettandogli qualche rivitalizzante.

Concordo sull'estrema fragilità numerica, ma i collanti che tengono insieme questo mostro (Bruxelles, Vaticano, lobby LGBT e femministe, banche, mafie varie di nuova generazione) sono potentissimi.

Attenzione anche ai forzisti azzurri, gli zombi di berlusconi, pronti a dare il loro appoggio.

L'obiettivo è Prodi, o la rielezione di Mattarella. E faranno di tutto per arrivare fino a lì.

A meno di una mossa azzardata di Renzi, nel caso segui qualche scopo personale e all'improvviso faccia saltare il banco quando questo governo non gli servirà più.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma al senato che dite, daranno la fiducia a questo schifo?



Il gruppo misto non è compatto a favore del governo, poi ci sono le autonomie. Non è cosi scontato abbiano i numeri.


----------



## overlord (4 Settembre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il gruppo misto non è compatto a favore del governo, poi ci sono le autonomie. Non è cosi scontato abbiano i numeri.



Invece è fin troppo scontato. Reggeranno finché chi ha orchestrato questo governicchio di mentecatti dirà di far funzionare le cose.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Invece è fin troppo scontato. Reggeranno finché chi ha orchestrato questo governicchio di mentecatti dirà di far funzionare le cose.



Allora moriremo tutti.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Settembre 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Noto che si perde di vista il nodo principale, colpevolmente tralasciato dai media.
> 
> Le forze di governo, ad oggi, se TUTTI votassero a favore in modo compatto (senza nemmeno una defezione o un assenza), hanno 162 voti al senato (107 M5S, 51 PD, 4 LeU), ovvero esattamente 2 voti di margine sulla maggioranza (il minimo è 161)
> Scontata l'opposizione dei 138 senatori di Lega-FdI-FI, ci sono 21 senatori "avanzati".
> ...



Ma nemmeno per idea.

Si continua insistentemente a credere che contino ancora gli ideali. Gli M5S hanno sparato sul PD per accapararrarsi il malcontento popolare, adesso figurati se dopo un voltafaccia del genere continueranno a battagliare contro. Ma chissenefrega, sono già amici. Appecorati e contenti alla Von der Leyen. 

Per qualcuno è l'ultima occasione di raccattare qualcosa prima di scomparire, vedi te se se la fanno sfuggire. Hai presente quelli che si precipitano a fare provviste prima che arrivi il tornado? Ecco, vedrai cosa rimane nel "supermercato Itaglia" dopo questo governo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Settembre 2019)

Finalmente una squadra dignitosa.

Gigantesco upgrade a Interni, Trasporti, Lavoro. Ottimo profilo all’economia.


----------



## overlord (4 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Finalmente una squadra dignitosa.
> 
> Gigantesco upgrade a Interni, Trasporti, Lavoro. Ottimo profilo all’economia.



Si certo all'economia hanno messo giusto il scendiletto della Lagarde. Ottimo
Agli interni ritorneremo ad accettare sbarchi incontrollati in cambio di qualche miliardo di flessibilità sui conti pubblici. (Roba già fatta dal governo del bulletto di Rignano)
Al lavoro.....dai li ci metti anche Pierino e l'upgrade lo fai a occhi chiusi
Ai Trasporti ....vedi sopra.

Vedo che ti accontenti di poco fratello milanista.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Settembre 2019)

> Mezzogiorno, Giuseppe *Provenzano*



Ok che è solo omonimo però è esilarante


----------



## bmb (4 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Finalmente una squadra dignitosa.
> 
> Gigantesco upgrade a Interni, Trasporti, Lavoro. Ottimo profilo all’economia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Settembre 2019)

A quanto è quotato lo ius soli come primo problema da affrontare?


----------



## unbreakable (4 Settembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> La cosa più bella rimane comunque Giggino agli esteri. Diventerà il pagliaccio di tutto il mondo in poche settimane.



qualcuno gli ha fatto sapere che la russia non si affaccia sul mar mediterraneo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Settembre 2019)

Io ci rimango.. quello che scrivono pro lega tirano fuori gli sbarchi 
ma votavate Salvini solo x gli immigrati ? 
cioè mi sembra un po poco.. anche perché non cambiava niente 
da una sola nave arrivavano queste famose navi fantasma 
cioè piccole imbarcazioni a go go.. effetto salvini era solo farsi detestare 
xkè lasciava le ONG a largo.. con tanto di riflettori 

ma gli sbarchi continuavano.. purtroppo xkè quella delle ONG x fini economici 
ahimé è la pure verità.. poi salterete fuori che nn l avete votato solo x questo 
ma finora gli unici commenti post caduta riguardano SOLO questa particolarità 

0 flax tax tanto x dirla una..


----------



## sunburn (4 Settembre 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Noto che si perde di vista il nodo principale, colpevolmente tralasciato dai media.
> 
> Le forze di governo, ad oggi, se TUTTI votassero a favore in modo compatto (senza nemmeno una defezione o un assenza), hanno 162 voti al senato (107 M5S, 51 PD, 4 LeU), ovvero esattamente 2 voti di margine sulla maggioranza (il minimo è 161)
> Scontata l'opposizione dei 138 senatori di Lega-FdI-FI, ci sono 21 senatori "avanzati".
> ...


Se consideriamo le coalizioni delle politiche, nel "se tutti votassero a favore" devi contare anche quelli di SVP-PATT(iscritti: sei componenti più due senatori a vita) e la Bonino(iscritta nel misto, come quelli di leu). Quindi, "se tutti votassero a favore", la base sarebbe: 107 m5s+51 pd+ 4 leu + Bonino + 6 SVP-PATT=169.
A questi vanno aggiunti almeno tre o quattro dal misto tra ex-m5s, psi ed eletti all'estero.
Non conto i senatori a vita perché è improbabile che si prendano la responsabilità di far cadere un governo. In caso di necessità, è un +6 abbastanza scontato.

Dal punto di vista matematico, "se tutti votassero a favore" non sarebbe un governo con problemi di numeri. Peraltro, nella gestione ordinaria, non è necessaria la maggioranza assoluta dei componenti. 
Dal punto di vista politico, invece, sarà estremamente fragile, come lo era quello m5s-lega, che infatti è durato un anno.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Settembre 2019)

Che poi ragazzi, la vostra vita è mai veramente cambiata di una virgola negli ultimi 15/20 anni?

E di governi ne sono passati....


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Settembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se consideriamo le coalizioni delle politiche, nel "se tutti votassero a favore" devi contare anche quelli di SVP-PATT(iscritti: sei componenti più due senatori a vita) e la Bonino(iscritta nel misto, come quelli di leu). Quindi, "se tutti votassero a favore", la base sarebbe: 107 m5s+51 pd+ 4 leu + Bonino + 6 SVP-PATT=169.
> A questi vanno aggiunti almeno tre o quattro dal misto tra ex-m5s, psi ed eletti all'estero.
> Non conto i senatori a vita perché è improbabile che si prendano la responsabilità di far cadere un governo. In caso di necessità, è un +6 abbastanza scontato.
> 
> ...



Autonomie e bonino (che voterà contro) non sono nel governo comunque, quindi non garantiscono sostegno incondizionato.
i 5 senatori a vita difficilmente voteranno (se non Monti, Segre ha già detto che si astiene e gli altri manco è detto si presentino)
In pratica, 170 già sarebbe tanto come punto di partenza.
Curiosamente, proprio il numero sufficiente a rendere la fronda paragoniana fondamentale.


----------



## sette (4 Settembre 2019)

non durerà molto, 1 anno al massimo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Settembre 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Si certo all'economia hanno messo giusto il scendiletto della Lagarde. Ottimo
> Agli interni ritorneremo ad accettare sbarchi incontrollati in cambio di qualche miliardo di flessibilità sui conti pubblici. (Roba già fatta dal governo del bulletto di Rignano)
> Al lavoro.....dai li ci metti anche Pierino e l'upgrade lo fai a occhi chiusi
> Ai Trasporti ....vedi sopra.
> ...



Sbarchi incontrollati....: 

In Italia sbarcano 70.000 extracomunitari dall’Africa all’anno. Ne sbarcavano 70.000 giá con Minniti (PD). Un totale di 250.000 immigrati (per lo piú Romeni, oltre 1,2 milioni in totale), Questo a fronte di una emigrazione (molti di cui ex extracomunitari che cambiano paese) di 180.000 l’anno.

Un saldo di 70.000 immigrati all’anno su una popolazione di 60 milioni che ha un deficit mortalitá-natalitá di lire 100.000 abitanti.

Quindi
1) l’immigrazione non é un problema concreto, anzi non compensa la mortalitá
2) l’immigrazione avviene per lo piú via terra.
3) I 200 migranti che ha respinto Willy il Coyote ministro dell’interno con violenza inaudita sono una goccia nel mare.
4) chi ha drasticamente ridotto l’immigrazione Africana é stato Minniti (PD), con Willy non é diminuita neanche un filo.

Non lasciatevi imboccare dalla propaganda, a Willy il Coyote bravo con i Rosari e i Mojito e a far soffrire donne e bambine innocenti, ma come ministro una capra assoluta.


----------



## Victorss (4 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa casella e' stata scelta esclusivamente da Mattarella.
> Se tu hai fiducia in questo presidente, è giusto il tuo equilibrio e rispetto totalmente il tuo parere.
> 
> Ma essendo per me Mattarella un personaggio fazioso, anti-italiano, massonico e uno dei peggiori presidenti della storia (dopo Napolitano), sono obbligato a partire con dei pregiudizi sulla persona da lui scelta.



Guarda sul Mattarella la penso esattamente come te, poi dopo la vicenda Savona lasciamo perdere.
Però non credo di poter giudicare una persona in base a chi l'ha scelta, vedremo come si approccerà ai suoi doveri e poi giudicherò.


----------



## overlord (4 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sbarchi incontrollati....:
> 
> In Italia sbarcano 70.000 extracomunitari dall’Africa all’anno. Ne sbarcavano 70.000 giá con Minniti (PD). Un totale di 250.000 immigrati (per lo piú Romeni, oltre 1,2 milioni in totale), Questo a fronte di una emigrazione (molti di cui ex extracomunitari che cambiano paese) di 180.000 l’anno.
> 
> ...



Vedo che la propaganda del vecchio e caro pd ha effetti anche sulle persone intelligenti. Brutta bestia
Io non contesto l'immigrazione anzi...ma contesto il modo illegale con cui avviene, il modo barbaro con cui molti pseudopacifisti ci guadagnano milioni, il modo superficiale con cui si controllano i flussi, il modo arrogante con cui gente del tuo caro partito viene a farmi la morale ma poi quando la cosa li riguarda in qualche modo negativo da vicino si trasformano in belve che neanche i peggiori nazisti, il modo con cui gli altri stati se ne lavano le mani in cambio di qualche virgola di Pil di spesa concessa.
Senza immigrazione avremo molti problemi come nazione nel complesso ma il tutto va gestito con lungimiranza e non solo nascondendo i problemi sotto la bandiera arcobaleno della pace.
Tema molto lungo e importante da affrontare


----------



## vota DC (4 Settembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Tutta la politica dell'immigrazione e dei rapporti con l'Unione Europea in mano al PD
> 
> Ricordatelo quando, alle prossime elezioni, penserete di votare il m5s



Hanno i ministeri meno importanti, salute a parte che muove un bel po' di soldi.
All'interno abbiamo la classifica prefetta che vigilava al nord giocando all'invasione fascista e fingendo di non vedere le infiltrazioni mafiose (poi non si capisce perché i prefetti del nord vengano tutti rigorosamente dal sud, il prefetto di ferro era lombardo e fece un ottimo lavoro in Sicilia ma non si vuole replicare l'esperimento).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Settembre 2019)

Ho letto che il ministro dell'economia è un professore di storia, confermate?

No cioè boh


----------



## Boomer (4 Settembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che il ministro dell'economia è un professore di storia, confermate?
> 
> No cioè boh



Ma cosa vi aspettavate ? Sarà facilissimo da comandare e a Bruxelles sono felicissimi. Mi "dispiace" per il povero tria che dopo essersi venduto il deretano ai tecnocrati ha pure perso la poltrona. Spero finisca sotto un ponte sinceramente.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Settembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che il ministro dell'economia è un professore di storia, confermate?
> 
> No cioè boh



È vero, iscritto al Partito Comunista Italiano, al PDS, DS e ora PD. Ma negli ultimi anni in UE ha curato l'aspetto economico


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Settembre 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Vedo che la propaganda del vecchio e caro pd ha effetti anche sulle persone intelligenti. Brutta bestia
> Io non contesto l'immigrazione anzi...ma contesto il modo illegale con cui avviene, il modo barbaro con cui molti pseudopacifisti ci guadagnano milioni, il modo superficiale con cui si controllano i flussi, il modo arrogante con cui gente del tuo caro partito viene a farmi la morale ma poi quando la cosa li riguarda in qualche modo negativo da vicino si trasformano in belve che neanche i peggiori nazisti, il modo con cui gli altri stati se ne lavano le mani in cambio di qualche virgola di Pil di spesa concessa.
> Senza immigrazione avremo molti problemi come nazione nel complesso ma il tutto va gestito con lungimiranza e non solo nascondendo i problemi sotto la bandiera arcobaleno della pace.
> Tema molto lungo e importante da affrontare



Prima del “PD” gli sbarchi, tutti illegali, in Italia, dall’Africa erano circa 130-140.000 l’anno. 
Dopo gli accordi , senza buttare a mare nessuno, di Minniti, sono scesi a 70.000.
Con Willy il Coyote, sono rimasti uguali.

Non voglio proteggere in Totò le ONG, sappiamo che qualcuna é pulita, per qualcuna é business, qualcuna addirittura collusa.

Dico che anche fossero veramente solo 1/5 le imbarcazioni veramente in difficoltá tra quelle soccorse dalle ONG vuol dire comunque qualche migliaio di persone salvate. Un prezzo che vale anche qualche sbarco di convenienza.

Non é facendo la guerra a queste che si risolve la questione.


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Settembre 2019)

Sto leggendo adesso la lista, tra le file M5S sono cambiati quasi tutti, non ci sono più Trenta, Toninelli, barbara lezzi, Tria, e Giulia Grillo. Buonafede resta alla giustizia. Non capisco perché Di Maio agli esteri, secondo me come ministro del lavoro si stava muovendo bene, vedi caso Whirpool


----------



## overlord (5 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Prima del “PD” gli sbarchi, tutti illegali, in Italia, dall’Africa erano circa 130-140.000 l’anno.
> Dopo gli accordi , senza buttare a mare nessuno, di Minniti, sono scesi a 70.000.
> Con Willy il Coyote, sono rimasti uguali.
> 
> ...



No no così fai disinformazione e già ne fanno abbastanza i politici su giornali e tv. Siamo su un forum del milan e possiamo permetterci di fare una discussione su dati reali e non su dati buttati li a caso.
La fonte ufficiale è il Dipartimento per le Libertà Civili e l'Immigrazione o, se preferisci, il Ministero dell'Interno che ci dice questi dati sugli sbarchi in Italia:

2013 40000
2014 170000
2015 150000
2016 180000
2017 110000
2018 20000
2019 6000 (primi 8 mesi)

Ora non mi dire che si mettono a taroccare i dati a ritroso sulla base del governo in carica perché sarebbe una barzelletta degna del miglior Pierino e soprattutto perché parliamo di uno dei Ministeri più importanti dello Stato.

Comunque personalmente mi interessa solo che il flusso migratorio sia legale, controllato e porti all'integrazione.
Negli ultimi anni invece, per varie ragioni anche politiche, si è chiuso un occhio, forse entrambi, su legalità dei flussi e sui controlli pre e post ingresso e tutto questo porta solo all'emarginazione delle persone.

Tornando alla discussione è palese che sta nascendo un governo da una coalizione assolutamente improbabile e comica e che questo governicchio sarà telecomandato da Bruxelles e BCE. Su questo nessuna persona con più di un neurone può dubitarne.


----------



## overlord (5 Settembre 2019)

“Ci sono cose più importanti delle elezioni, anche Hitler le ha vinte. I cittadini sono ingannati dalla propaganda!”.

Cit. IL nuovo ministro dell'Economia scelto da Bruxelles. 

Praticamente siamo tutti dei cogli oni ..... Uau che upgrade....


----------



## sunburn (5 Settembre 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> No no così fai disinformazione e già ne fanno abbastanza i politici su giornali e tv. Siamo su un forum del milan e possiamo permetterci di fare una discussione su dati reali e non su dati buttati li a caso.
> La fonte ufficiale è il Dipartimento per le Libertà Civili e l'Immigrazione o, se preferisci, il Ministero dell'Interno che ci dice questi dati sugli sbarchi in Italia:
> 
> 2013 40000
> ...


Perdonami se mi inserisco, ma i dati vanno analizzati bene, non è sufficiente mettere i numeri.
Se guardi i dati del cruscotto statistico, puoi notare che al 31 dicembre 2018 c'è stato il calo di cui parli rispetto all'anno precedente, calo dettato da una drastica riduzione degli sbarchi dalla Libia: 107.212 nel 2017, 12.977 nel 2018. 
Chi ha fatto gli accordi con la Libia? Minniti o Salvini? Direi che, al di là dei numeri in parte errati che ha riportato, il concetto espresso da [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] sia assolutamente corretto.



overlord ha scritto:


> Tornando alla discussione è palese che sta nascendo un governo da una coalizione assolutamente improbabile e comica e che questo governicchio sarà telecomandato da Bruxelles e BCE. Su questo nessuna persona con più di un neurone può dubitarne


Pur avendo io solo un neurone, per di più a mezzo servizio, su questo concordo.
Aggiungo solo che, ahinoi, si tratta di una costante della politica italiana da almeno 20-25 anni a questa parte. Abbiamo perso il treno per contare qualcosa e mantenere un po' di autonomia tra la fine degli anni '90 e i primi anni del nuovo millennio, anche se ci arrivammo con un enorme macigno lasciatoci in eredità dai governi degli anni '80.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Settembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Perdonami se mi inserisco, ma i dati vanno analizzati bene, non è sufficiente mettere i numeri.
> Se guardi i dati del cruscotto statistico, puoi notare che al 31 dicembre 2018 c'è stato il calo di cui parli rispetto all'anno precedente, calo dettato da una drastica riduzione degli sbarchi dalla Libia: 107.212 nel 2017, 12.977 nel 2018.
> Chi ha fatto gli accordi con la Libia? Minniti o Salvini? Direi che, al di là dei numeri in parte errati che ha riportato, il concetto espresso da [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] sia assolutamente corretto.



Ma certo.

Con il solito ragionamento delle motivazioni a ritroso, quindi, se adesso con il governo PD ri-aumentano gli sbarchi, allora è colpa di Salvini.

Fantastico.



> Pur avendo io solo un neurone, per di più a mezzo servizio, su questo concordo.



This.


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2019)

Inutiloni alla commissione UE.

Si salvi chi può.


----------



## sunburn (5 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma certo.
> 
> Con il solito ragionamento delle motivazioni a ritroso, quindi, se adesso con il governo PD ri-aumentano gli sbarchi, allora è colpa di Salvini.
> 
> Fantastico.


Non è questione di motivazioni a ritroso, ma di una banalissima individuazione di un altrettanto banale nesso causale. Così come non attribuivo al governo m5s-lega responsabilità per il crollo della produzione industriale registrata a dicembre 2018, così non posso non segnalare che la drastica diminuzione complessiva degli sbarchi sia legata a una drastica riduzione degli sbarchi dalla Libia seguita agli accordi stipulati da Minniti. 
Poi, per dirla tutta, io a un Paese come la Libia non affiderei neanche un pesciolino rosso in coma irreversibile. Quindi, valutando il rapporto "costi-benefici", non ritengo soddisfacente la soluzione adottata da Minniti. Resta il fatto che l'obiettivo, condivisibile o meno, che si prefiggeva, l'ha raggiunto.




gabri65 ha scritto:


> This.


Prima ne avevo di più, poi ho iniziato ad andare a vedere gli allenamenti sui calci pazziati del piccolo Hakan...


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inutiloni alla commissione UE.
> 
> Si salvi chi può.



Lo reputo un burattino ma oggettivamente è un nome spendibile a livello europeo..negli ultimi 5 anni è stato ministro degli esteri, Premier italiano e presidente del PD..un uomo delle istituzioni..

Certo che non so perché goda di stima, a me pare un fesso come pochi..


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2019)

Fortuna che sono scappato dai 5 Stelle (ero iscritto, ma non attivista ed una volta ho conosciuto dal vivo pure Roberto Fico nella mia università  ) da molto prima. La gente doveva capirlo subito, dalla tentata adesione all'ALDE come minimo, dove volevano andare a parare questi qua.


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2019)

Governo di stampo prettamente anti italiano. Vediamo fino a che punto arriveranno. Ma c'è da aver paura.


----------



## Ciora (5 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Governo di stampo prettamente anti italiano. Vediamo fino a che punto arriveranno. Ma c'è da aver paura.



Magari. Purtroppo ogni governo è _italianissimo _ con tutte le accezioni becere che questo comporta.


----------



## Boomer (5 Settembre 2019)

Mamma mia che disastro colossale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Finalmente una squadra dignitosa.
> 
> Gigantesco upgrade a Interni, Trasporti, Lavoro. Ottimo profilo all’economia.



dai non trollare anche qua


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Settembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi ragazzi, la vostra vita è mai veramente cambiata di una virgola negli ultimi 15/20 anni?
> 
> E di governi ne sono passati....



ma ti ricordi come si stava negli anni 90? da dio!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sbarchi incontrollati....:
> 
> In Italia sbarcano 70.000 extracomunitari dall’Africa all’anno. Ne sbarcavano 70.000 giá con Minniti (PD). Un totale di 250.000 immigrati (per lo piú Romeni, oltre 1,2 milioni in totale), Questo a fronte di una emigrazione (molti di cui ex extracomunitari che cambiano paese) di 180.000 l’anno.
> 
> ...



70.000. 

quelli son solo al mio paese.
dai per favore... am dove vivi in alto adige te?


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Governo di stampo prettamente anti italiano. Vediamo fino a che punto arriveranno. Ma c'è da aver paura.





Ciora ha scritto:


> Magari. Purtroppo ogni governo è _italianissimo _ con tutte le accezioni becere che questo comporta.



Questo dimostra il perché sto paese è alla rovina: unico posto al mondo dove si "spera" in un governo antinazionale..rendiamoci conto..

Immaginate un francese che dicesse: "magari ci fosse un governo anti-francesi in Francia!" penso che ripristinerebbero la ghigliottina..

Ma del resto è sempre stato evidente che in Italia esistono un 50% dei cittadini che odiano il loro stesso paese..


----------



## Ciora (5 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo dimostra il perché sto paese è alla rovina: unico posto al mondo dove si "spera" in un governo antinazionale..rendiamoci conto..
> 
> Immaginate un francese che dicesse: "magari ci fosse un governo anti-francesi in Francia!" penso che ripristinerebbero la ghigliottina..
> 
> Ma del resto è sempre stato evidente che in Italia esistono un 50% dei cittadini che odiano il loro stesso paese..



E' un po' più complesso della semplificazione _con noi o contro di noi_ a cui fai riferimento.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ti ricordi come si stava negli anni 90? da dio!!!



Son passati 30 anni!!


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 70.000.
> 
> quelli son solo al mio paese.
> dai per favore... am dove vivi in alto adige te?



Ovviamente lui da buon votante del PD ricorda solo ciò che vuole... lascia perdere.
Giusto per far capire: 
Berlusconi fa accordi con Gheddafi -> vergognoso! si rivolge ad un terrorista! buuu buuu
Minniti fa gli accordi con le milizie armate che di fatto amministrano barbaramente la Libia dopo la geniale incursione dei portatori di Democrazia Cameron, Sarkozy e la mitica Hillary Clinton -> Grande Minnì! Ecco un atto di civiltàààà ed umanitàààà


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Settembre 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Magari. Purtroppo ogni governo è _italianissimo _ con tutte le accezioni becere che questo comporta.


Ahahahah hai fatto un epic win, non ci avevo pensato. Cavolo veniamo da decenni di governi italianissimi, a partire dall amore commovente di Berluscone per gli italiani...e si stavano portando via pure i chiodi dal muro, come si dice dalle mie parti. 
O la nazionalissima ed affettuosa Lega Nord, amante di una parte degli italiani, salvo la marachella di truffa ai danni dello Stato del buon Umberto Bosssi (8 mesi fa condannato anche il figlio Renzi). 

Questo non toglie che il PD sia pericolosissimo. Lo è stato, e lo è ancora. Il governo è condiviso, ma ci proveranno: lo abbiamo visto con il caso Siri, e quella telefonata..."noi vogliamo fare i nostri comodi, ma il M5S rompe i c0jon1"


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 70.000.
> 
> quelli son solo al mio paese.
> dai per favore... am dove vivi in alto adige te?


Non conosco i dati, ma 70000 annui, non in totale 


pazzomania ha scritto:


> Son passati 30 anni!!


Infatti, anche secondo me si ignora l ovvio: bisogna guardare TUTTO il contesto. Non basta dire "nel 1990 c'era questo governo e stavamo bene, ora c'è quest altro e stiamo male". Basti pensare alla velocità con cui stanno cambiando le dinamiche del lavoro, sono cambiamenti su cui il governo può agire solo parzialmente. Non facciamo che dire che i privati ormai sembrano più potenti dei politici stessi, e poi l analisi è solo in base al governo di turno?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 70.000.
> 
> quelli son solo al mio paese.
> dai per favore... am dove vivi in alto adige te?



Vai sul sito del sole 24 ore, trovi una marea di analisi, tabelle dati con provenienza ISTAT, Prefetture, ministero.

Puoi anche sapere veramente quanti stranieri (compresi inglesi, tedeschi... ci sono davvero nella tua cittá da 70.000 africani).

Comunque speriamo che si lavori bene sull’integrazione di queste persone, che ne hanno passate giá troppe e sono necessarie per questa societá.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Settembre 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> E' un po' più complesso della semplificazione _con noi o contro di noi_ a cui fai riferimento.



Non è questione di "con noi, o contro di noi", ma di rispetto del proprio paese..è paradossale pensare che un cittadino italiano possa invocare un governo anti-italiano che per definizione andrebbe contro il suo paese, le sue persone e quindi perfino se stessi..

Uno può farlo solo se odia il suo paese, e sono certo che moltissimi italiani odino l'Italia e vorrebbero vederla trasformata in una sorta di Germania o di Olanda..

Che poi, sia chiaro che questo paese ha milioni di difetti..io spesso mi "vergogno" di essere italiano, ma non vorrei mai che a decidere per il mio paese, e quindi per me, fosse un crucco o un francese, che di certo agirebbero solo per favorire i propri paesi (quello che già fanno attraverso l'UE, ed il motivo per cui disprezzo sul nascere sto governo di scendiletto europeisti)

Secondo me, avessimo un po' più di amore per sto paese, non saremmo ridotti così


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di "con noi, o contro di noi", ma di rispetto del proprio paese..è paradossale pensare che un cittadino italiano possa invocare un governo anti-italiano che per definizione andrebbe contro il suo paese, le sue persone e quindi perfino se stessi..
> 
> Uno può farlo solo se odia il suo paese, e sono certo che moltissimi italiani odino l'Italia e vorrebbero vederla trasformata in una sorta di Germania o di Olanda..
> 
> ...


E' tutto più complesso di come è. Capisco il tentativo di semplificare le cose, ma non funziona. Perché guarda, io personalmente sono schierato con m5s, ma proviamo a guardare al partito che dichiara amore per gli italiani: è quello che si fregava i soldi dei rimborsi elettorali, per spese personali. Vogliamo dire che è sospetto che è strano che m5s abbia fatto un contratto con quelli che sparlava ieri, ok. Ma per favore, per favore..."la lega ama l'Italia". Per favore.

Io mi tengo comunque il voto del m5s, che ad oggi non ha nulla del CV illegale degli altri partiti. Ha fatto un contratto con un partito di destra, ed ora uno con un partito di sinistra. Prima c'era scandalo a sinistra, ora c'è scandalo a destra. E vorrei vedere se un sostenitore della Lega magari avrebbe pure da parlare.

"Nuove elezioni" ? Le fai, solito spartizione di %, impossibilità di fare un governo da soli --> nuove intese, tali a quali a quella dell'anno scorso e quella attuale. Tanto vale evitare questa perdita di tempo e farla adesso.

Secondo il mio personalissimo parere, se si ha l'ideale (reale) della patria, l'unica via è l'astensione


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo dimostra il perché sto paese è alla rovina: unico posto al mondo dove si "spera" in un governo antinazionale..rendiamoci conto..
> 
> Immaginate un francese che dicesse: "magari ci fosse un governo anti-francesi in Francia!" penso che ripristinerebbero la ghigliottina..
> 
> Ma del resto è sempre stato evidente che in Italia esistono un 50% dei cittadini che odiano il loro stesso paese..



Beh, si sa che la sinistra e quelli di sinistra odiano fortemente questa nazione. Infatti mi chiedo cosa ci stiano a fare qui. Forse vogliono distruggerla definitivamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Settembre 2019)

*Paragone conferma ad AdnKronos che NON voterà la fiducia al governo M5S-PD, pur rispettando la volontà espressa da Rousseau.
Il senatore guida una decina di dissidenti in Senato, che però non hanno rilasciato dichiarazioni.*


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (5 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, si sa che la sinistra e quelli di sinistra odiano fortemente questa nazione. Infatti mi chiedo cosa ci stiano a fare qui. Forse vogliono distruggerla definitivamente.



Questa è davvero grossa. La sinistra (non certo gli alleati dei nazisti) storicamente ha salvato la dignità di questo paese. Quando ha smesso di fare la sinistra sono cominciati i problemi.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Settembre 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Questa è davvero grossa. La sinistra (non certo gli alleati dei nazisti) storicamente ha salvato la dignità di questo paese. Quando ha smesso di fare la sinistra sono cominciati i problemi.



Ha smesso negli anni '80 se non prima.

Ti posso chiedere attraverso quali fatti salienti avrebbe salvato la dignità di questo paese?


----------



## juventino (5 Settembre 2019)

Posso chiedere la cortesia di evitare di definire PD e simili di sinistra? L’odio è legittimo, ma non facciamo rivoltare nella tomba quei poveracci di Gramsci, Nenni, Pertini o Craxi associandoli a questi mostri. Grazie.


----------



## mil77 (5 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sbarchi incontrollati....:
> 
> In Italia sbarcano 70.000 extracomunitari dall’Africa all’anno. Ne sbarcavano 70.000 giá con Minniti (PD). Un totale di 250.000 immigrati (per lo piú Romeni, oltre 1,2 milioni in totale), Questo a fronte di una emigrazione (molti di cui ex extracomunitari che cambiano paese) di 180.000 l’anno.
> 
> ...



Mi spiace ma non ci siamo proprio...quelli come te che citano fredde statistiche si dimenticano che in realtà questi numeri, indipendentemente che sia 10 70 o 150 mila, sono persone....e sono persone che, tranne il 7% che si dichiara rifugiato, vengono in Italia illegalmente, sono clandestini...e da ciò consegue che non potranno mai avere un lavoro regolare, non potranno mai affittare una casa regolarmente, non potranno mai avere un medico di base o fare visite mediche x curarsi (tranne le emergenze)...dai qui i problemi di sicurezza e salute pubblica...e poi non va mai tralasciato il fatto che delle persone che arrivano sui barconi l'88,75% sono tutti maschi dai 15 ai 45 anni...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (5 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ha smesso negli anni '80 se non prima.
> 
> Ti posso chiedere attraverso quali fatti salienti avrebbe salvato la dignità di questo paese?


Sono sintetico
La resistenza, la pacificazione (l'amnistia di Togliatti ministro della giustizia), l'integrazione della classe operaia nella nazione e la democratizzazione del paese, la modernizzazione del paese negli anni '60 e '70, i diritti civili (divorzio, aborto, femminismo [lasciami provocare un po'] e così via).
I guai sono arrivati nella seconda repubblica. La fine della DC e l'avvento del Berlusconismo ha reso il PDS-Margherita e poi il PD un involucro nel quale coesistevano visioni che in Francia, Germania o UK erano suddivise su due partiti (gollisti/socialisti; CDU/SPD; Tory/Labour). In Italia da allora non è più esistita una destra democratica (se mai è esistita; sempre una destra cesarista e squallida). Per di più, la componente di sinistra del PD ha seguito la parabola delle socialdemocrazie durante la globalizzazione. La grande crisi del 2007-2008 ha fatto il resto (e abbiamo avuto il renzismo). E siamo ad oggi.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Settembre 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Sono sintetico
> La resistenza, la pacificazione (l'amnistia di Togliatti ministro della giustizia), l'integrazione della classe operaia nella nazione e la democratizzazione del paese, la modernizzazione del paese negli anni '60 e '70, i diritti civili (divorzio, aborto, femminismo [lasciami provocare un po'] e così via).
> I guai sono arrivati nella seconda repubblica. La fine della DC e l'avvento del Berlusconismo ha reso il PDS-Margherita e poi il PD un involucro nel quale coesistevano visioni che in Francia, Germania o UK erano suddivise su due partiti (gollisti/socialisti; CDU/SPD; Tory/Labour). In Italia da allora non è più esistita una destra democratica (se mai è esistita; sempre una destra cesarista e squallida). Per di più, la componente di sinistra del PD ha seguito la parabola delle socialdemocrazie durante la globalizzazione. La grande crisi del 2007-2008 ha fatto il resto (e abbiamo avuto il renzismo). E siamo ad oggi.



La resistenza e la democratizzazione del paese credevo fossero senza una definitiva supremazia di colore politico, così come la modernizzazione che sinceramente attribuirei un po' a tutti.

Comunque ok, era giusto curiosità.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (5 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La resistenza e la democratizzazione del paese credevo fossero senza una definitiva supremazia di colore politico, così come la modernizzazione che sinceramente attribuirei un po' a tutti.
> 
> Comunque ok, era giusto curiosità.



Beh, insomma. Sulla resistenza il contributo della sinistra (comunisti, socialisti, azionisti) è stato prevalente, senza nulla togliere ai popolari. La DC degli anni '50 non era proprio un esempio di inclusione; la modernizzazione è legata soprattutto al centrosinistra, purtroppo non in modo coeso, vedi tentativo di riforma del regime dei suoli del democristiano (di sx) Sullo, sconfitto e costretto poi a dimettersi (per me uno degli episodi principali illustrativo dei danni di lungo periodo della destra nella storia italiana)


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vai sul sito del sole 24 ore, trovi una marea di analisi, tabelle dati con provenienza ISTAT, Prefetture, ministero.
> 
> Puoi anche sapere veramente quanti stranieri (compresi inglesi, tedeschi... ci sono davvero nella tua cittá da 70.000 africani).
> 
> Comunque speriamo che si lavori bene sull’integrazione di queste persone, che ne hanno passate giá troppe e sono necessarie per questa societá.



lasciamo perdere dai. secondo me in questo caso fai flame volontari. non so a che pro. ma non posso credere che pensi veramente ciò che scrivi. 
fosse così senza offesa ma sei su un altro pianeta. o vivi sotto ad una campana di vetro. magari sei un nobile o un milionario. di certo non hai mai visto una fabbrica in vita tua e non hai idea di come funzioni il mondo del lavoro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, si sa che la sinistra e quelli di sinistra odiano fortemente questa nazione. Infatti mi chiedo cosa ci stiano a fare qui. Forse vogliono distruggerla definitivamente.



ci mangiano incima. quando l'han svuotata cambiano. tanto sono tutti straricchi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lasciamo perdere dai. secondo me in questo caso fai flame volontari. non so a che pro. ma non posso credere che pensi veramente ciò che scrivi.
> fosse così senza offesa ma sei su un altro pianeta. o vivi sotto ad una campana di vetro. magari sei un nobile o un milionario. di certo non hai mai visto una fabbrica in vita tua e non hai idea di come funzioni il mondo del lavoro.



Sono sui cantieri metá dell’anno. E posso dirti una cosa ... Africani qualcuno, ma pochi. Romeni.... tantissimi. Italiani qualcuno.
Insegna alcune cose.

L’immigrazione pesante di gente che occupa posti di lavoro é quella Rumena (infatti ci sono 1,5 milioni di rumeni in Italia).
Tale immigrazione non si blocca chiudendo i porti. Anche metá dei camerieri in Germania sono italiani. 
Quello che faceva Salvini non risolveva alcun problema, ma era un comportamento demagogico con soli fini elettorali,che ha come “effetto collateralel” di modellare una societá razzista e intollerante verso le diversitá (neri, omosessuali, diritti delle donne..).
É proprio questo effetto collaterale che per me, e per tutti gli anti-Salviniani é totalmente intollerante.
É per molti di noi la vera “emergenza in Italia”. Quindi bene il primo atto del governo con l’impugnazione della legge del Friuli, perché 1) evita fughe in avanti dal punto di vista legislativo delle Regioni. 2) Mette un punto sul fatto che l’era dell’intolleranza, se non finita, perché la madre degli idioti é sempre incinta, quanto meno nei prossimi mesi, non sará piú tollerata. E se permetti, questa è la cosa principale che chiediamo a questo governo.
Prima i deboli!


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono sui cantieri metá dell’anno. E posso dirti una cosa ... Africani qualcuno, ma pochi. Romeni.... tantissimi. Italiani qualcuno.
> Insegna alcune cose.
> 
> L’immigrazione pesante di gente che occupa posti di lavoro é quella Rumena (infatti ci sono 1,5 milioni di rumeni in Italia).
> ...



a parte che non ho parlato di salvini e non distinguo tra africani e rumeni, ma solo italiani e non.
la gente come te reputa razzista che ragiona a favore del nostro paese ma a noi se uno è colorato o meno frega zero.

comunque per il resto non sono d'accordo e sono sicuro che il tuo sia un ragionamento egoista, probabilmente sti "schiavi" fanno comodo anche a te o al tuo datore di lavoro. ma sono una sciagura per il 99% della povera gente italiana. i deboli come li chiami tu.
i deboli sono loro e il tuo è un discorso di comodo e di propaganda, come fa il tuo partito che usa certe parolone per nascondere le azioni che sta facendo in favore degli industriali e contro la povera gente.


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la lista dei Ministri del governo PD - Cinque Stelle
> 
> Presidente del Consiglio: Giuseppe Conte
> 
> ...



mettere la Bonetti alla famiglia dopo il caso Bibbiano mi sembra parecchio inopportuno


----------



## sunburn (6 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quello che faceva Salvini non risolveva alcun problema, ma era un comportamento demagogico con soli fini elettorali,che ha come “effetto collateralel” di modellare una societá razzista e intollerante verso le diversitá (neri, omosessuali, diritti delle donne..).
> É proprio questo effetto collaterale che per me, e per tutti gli anti-Salviniani é totalmente intollerante.
> É per molti di noi la vera “emergenza in Italia”. Quindi bene il primo atto del governo con l’impugnazione della legge del Friuli, perché 1) evita fughe in avanti dal punto di vista legislativo delle Regioni. 2) Mette un punto sul fatto che l’era dell’intolleranza, se non finita, perché la madre degli idioti é sempre incinta, quanto meno nei prossimi mesi, non sará piú tollerata. E se permetti, questa è la cosa principale che chiediamo a questo governo.
> Prima i deboli!


Personalmente condivido in linea di massima, tuttavia dimentichi una cosa fondamentale: quelli che a tuo dire dovrebbero porre rimedio alla situazione sono gli stessi che quella situazione hanno contribuito a crearla. Come non si può dimenticare che la lega era quella dell'ampolla del Po, quella di Bossi che era solito proporre utilizzi inconsueti della bandiera italiana, quella delle felpe "padania is not Italy" e via dicendo, allo stesso modo non si può dimenticare che il pd(e progenitori) ha sistematicamente fatto macelleria sociale a vari livelli: legalizzazione del lavoro interinale, introduzione di varie forme di schiavismo moderno(co.co.co e tirocinio formativo su tutti), istituzione di quelli che erano di fatto dei veri e propri campi di detenzione e che di certo non brillavano per il rispetto della dignità umana (i famigerati CIE), partecipazione a vere e proprie guerre di invasione territoriale spacciate per "guerre umanitarie", svendita dei diritti dei lavoratori eccetera, eccetera, eccetera.
Per tacere del fatto che la gran parte delle tematiche che oggi vanno per la maggiore fra certi partiti di destra erano tematiche sollevate già verso la fine degli anni '90 da quel movimento sviluppatosi dal "popolo di Seattle", che la pseudo-sinistra italiana ha preso a pesci in faccia. Quelle tematiche sono state oggi riprese da partiti della destra più becera, che ovviamente hanno declinato a modo loro.
Per farla breve: il Salvini di oggi è figlio della miopia della pseudo-sinistra italiana. Non so tu, ma io mi tengo alla larga dall'idraulico che viene a casa mia per riparare un rubinetto che perde e che volontariamente decide di allagarmi l'appartamento distruggendo l'impianto di riscaldamento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono sui cantieri metá dell’anno. E posso dirti una cosa ... Africani qualcuno, ma pochi. Romeni.... tantissimi. Italiani qualcuno.
> Insegna alcune cose.
> 
> L’immigrazione pesante di gente che occupa posti di lavoro é quella Rumena (infatti ci sono 1,5 milioni di rumeni in Italia).
> ...



Secondo me in molti non vi rendete conto di una cosa che invece è elementare: non è salvini che fomenta l'odio, Salvini semplicemente cavalca un malcontento diffuso e fa il pieno di consensi perché è pieno di persone che si sentono abbandonate dalal politica, che di loro non parla MAI..
Sentono solo parlare di minoranze, di diritti di tizio, di caio..dei loro problemi invece nessuno si cura, salvo generiche espressioni su lavoro e pensioni..nessuno li invita in Tv, non fanno ascolti i dibatti sull'operaio o la cassiera sfruttati, meno che mai sugli impiegati umiliati..

L'odio viene fomentato da chi alle legittime preoccupazioni di una parte della società risponde con l'ironia se non con l'offesa, definendo queste persone il "popolino" o peggio "razzisti" "privi di cultura" "analfabeti funzionali" e chi più ne ha più ne metta..

Non si tratta di dare voce alla pancia del paese, ma di rendersi conto che anche le persone comuni soffrono, hanno problemi e paure e non solo "i deboli"..purtroppo nei salotti buoni, certi temi non interessano, è come se puzzassero..
Anche di donne che si sentono umiliate è pieno..vedono in TV piangere attrici milionarie perché il produttore cattivo le ha "costrette" a fargli un massaggio all'uccello in una suite a 5 stelle, e mentre gli dicono che gli immigrati sono risorse loro hanno paura di tornare da lavoro la sera in bici o col bus, perché nella loro periferia ci sono stati degli stupri, e loro devono passare per quel quartiere dove tutti sanno che "si spaccia"..

Non parliamo poi dell'uomo medio, bianco, di cui NESSUNO mai si preoccupa, come se non avesse anche lui i suoi drammi..

Non diamo la colpa al salvini di turno se sta gente è arrabbiata, ma a chi da decenni ormai li ignora


----------



## gabri65 (6 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Secondo me in molti non vi rendete conto di una cosa che invece è elementare: non è salvini che fomenta l'odio, Salvini semplicemente cavalca un malcontento diffuso e fa il pieno di consensi perché è pieno di persone che si sentono abbandonate dalal politica, che di loro non parla MAI..*
> Sentono solo parlare di minoranze, di diritti di tizio, di caio..dei loro problemi invece nessuno si cura, salvo generiche espressioni su lavoro e pensioni..nessuno li invita in Tv, non fanno ascolti i dibatti sull'operaio o la cassiera sfruttati, meno che mai sugli impiegati umiliati..
> 
> L'odio viene fomentato da chi alle legittime preoccupazioni di una parte della società risponde con l'ironia se non con l'offesa, definendo queste persone il "popolino" o peggio "razzisti" "privi di cultura" "analfabeti funzionali" e chi più ne ha più ne metta..
> ...



Guarda, 'sta cosa l'avrò scritta almeno centinaia di volte, ma non viene accettata, non c'è verso.

E la motivazione è che, nel più classico stile puramente ideologico, la cosa viene ributtata perché la convinzione è asserire che Salvini è il demonio ed è quindi la causa scatenante. Come all'asilo, della serie "hai iniziato prima tu".

Non viene capita la relazione causa-effetto. Tutta questa pappardella pseudosociale, la cui discussione io ritengo ormai insopportabile, è una reazione ad una azione precedente, ma viene sistematicamente ignorata.

Niente da fare, è come ragionare contro un muro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (6 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me in molti non vi rendete conto di una cosa che invece è elementare: non è salvini che fomenta l'odio, Salvini semplicemente cavalca un malcontento diffuso e fa il pieno di consensi perché è pieno di persone che si sentono abbandonate dalal politica, che di loro non parla MAI..
> Sentono solo parlare di minoranze, di diritti di tizio, di caio..dei loro problemi invece nessuno si cura, salvo generiche espressioni su lavoro e pensioni..nessuno li invita in Tv, non fanno ascolti i dibatti sull'operaio o la cassiera sfruttati, meno che mai sugli impiegati umiliati..
> 
> L'odio viene fomentato da chi alle legittime preoccupazioni di una parte della società risponde con l'ironia se non con l'offesa, definendo queste persone il "popolino" o peggio "razzisti" "privi di cultura" "analfabeti funzionali" e chi più ne ha più ne metta..
> ...



Assolutamente condivisibile.
Ma non è che perchè un cavalca il malcontento che questo porti soluzioni che migliorino le condizioni di questi, che anche per me sono "deboli".

Chiunque è stato nel mondo del lavoro in questi 20 anni ha visto diminuire le proprie tutele, la sicurezza del proprio futuro, il proprio stile di vita.
Ma pensare che buttando tutto per aria le cose migliorino è quantomeno errato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente condivisibile.
> Ma non è che perchè un cavalca il malcontento che questo porti soluzioni che migliorino le condizioni di questi, che anche per me sono "deboli".
> 
> Chiunque è stato nel mondo del lavoro in questi 20 anni ha visto diminuire le proprie tutele, la sicurezza del proprio futuro, il proprio stile di vita.
> Ma pensare che buttando tutto per aria le cose migliorino è quantomeno errato.



Pure io condivido che cavalcare il malcontento sia un'operazione opportunistica, vile e anche di comodo, ho sempre pensato che un vero leader non cammina dietro al suo popolo, ma davanti..lui deve indicare una via, non scegliere le politiche controllando FB..
Ma bisogna anche imparare ad ascoltare il popolo, capirlo..

Ecco che, tornando al tema..io non accetto che si vada dicendo che salvini è la causa dell'odio..lui ci sguazza, ma non è da lui che nasce il malcontento..
Se la gente si sentisse sicura, avesse un lavoro decente, vedesse un futuro per sé e i propri cari e sentisse che la società li considera anche se sono persone comuni e non una minoranza di qualunque tipo che ha bisogno di aiuto, sarebbe molto più tollerante.

Pensiamo ad un tema banale, quanto sentito dalla classe media: la legittima difesa. 
Ma possibile mai che, in nome di un falso perbenismo di sinistra, si debbano tirare in ballo fesserie come il "far west" nelle strade, la "giungla urbana" per negare un diritto sacrosanto (quello a difendersi) inasprendo così la sensazione per il cittadino medio che la politica tuteli più il criminale che il poveraccio aggredito?
Che poi parliamo di eventi rarissimi, che diventano casi nazionali proprio per queste inutili beghe..

Esempi così se ne possono fare a bizzeffe in cui, per una questione di principio senza senso, si va a fomentare un sentimento ostile nella gente..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2019)

smallball ha scritto:


> mettere la Bonetti alla famiglia dopo il caso Bibbiano mi sembra parecchio inopportuno



"Io con il partito di Bibbiano che fa gli elettroshock ai bambini non ci prendo nemmeno un caffè".

cit. Luigi Di Maio, qualche settimana fa.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 70.000.
> 
> quelli son solo al mio paese.
> dai per favore... am dove vivi in alto adige te?





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vai sul sito del sole 24 ore, trovi una marea di analisi, tabelle dati con provenienza ISTAT, Prefetture, ministero.
> 
> Puoi anche sapere veramente quanti stranieri (compresi inglesi, tedeschi... ci sono davvero nella tua cittá da 70.000 africani).
> 
> *Comunque speriamo che si lavori bene sull’integrazione di queste persone, che ne hanno passate giá troppe e sono necessarie per questa societá.*



Non serve il sito del sole24ore, basta andare a vedere i dati ufficiali rilasciati dal Ministero degli Interni.

Sbarchi da gennaio al 31 agosto 2017: 99000
Sbarchi da gennaio al 31 agosto 2019: 5000

Le vittime non volute e ripudiate da Salvini sono pagate 3-4 euro a consegna per portarci sushi finto o altre diavolerie modaiole nei nostri eremi da milanesotti medio-borghesi. Gli altri "fantasmi" che brancolano nel settore del lavoro nero o in altri settori privi di garanzie ed assicurazioni come i raiders sono ridotti ancora peggio, perchè dimenticati da tutti, ad iniziare dai sindacati che difendono solo le categorie degli iscritti.
Che meraviglia questa accoglienza, assolutamente di sinistra aggiungerei. Ci sono problemi effettivi da risolvere? Non ci preoccupiamo, ci penseranno i nostri figli, per adesso noi continuiamo a far finta di vivere e pensare "a sinistra" per dormire serenamente la notte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> "Io con il partito di Bibbiano che fa gli elettroshock ai bambini non ci prendo nemmeno un caffè".
> 
> cit. Luigi Di Maio, qualche settimana fa.



ahahahahahah.


ha fatto bene. il suo partito ormai sta a zero. ha la possibilità di arricchirsi 4 anni. il canto del cigno. e l'ha sfruttato...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2019)

Cioè, ma il senso di Di Maio in politica quale è? Non ha un minimo di leadership, dice una cosa e neanche due giorni dopo ne fa un'altra. Cosa sta facendo non dico per il bene del paese, ma anche solo per il suo partito? Come si fa a votare una presa in giro vivente, una figurina, perchè solo quello ha fatto finora. Ma soprattutto in cosa consiste il ruolo di capo politico del M5S, se poi alla fine decide tutto Grillo e quella roba chiamata Rousseau? 

Qualcuno, magari anche un elettore M5S, mi dia una risposta e possibilmente senza mettere in mezzo gli altri partiti. Siano almeno coerenti e candidassero Grillo o Casaleggio premier, almeno sarebbe più corretto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cioè, ma il senso di Di Maio in politica quale è? Non ha un minimo di leadership, dice una cosa e neanche due giorni dopo ne fa un'altra. Cosa sta facendo non dico per il bene del paese, ma anche solo per il suo partito? Come si fa a votare una presa in giro vivente, una figurina, perchè solo quello ha fatto finora. Ma soprattutto in cosa consiste il ruolo di capo politico del M5S, se poi alla fine decide tutto Grillo e quella roba chiamata Rousseau?
> 
> Qualcuno, magari anche un elettore M5S, mi dia una risposta e possibilmente senza mettere in mezzo gli altri partiti. Siano almeno coerenti e candidassero Grillo o Casaleggio premier, almeno sarebbe più corretto.



Già si era capito il personaggio con il mitico proclamo di impeachment verso Mattarella, rinnegato qualche giorno dopo con un "Mattarella grande uomo di stato".

E quando proclamò l'impeachment lo avevo stimato tantissimo, beninteso.


----------

